# Could I mill this myself?



## bugeater281 (Nov 13, 2018)

So I’m looking for ideas, I just had an arborist company drop off some logs. One log has a 36-42in diameter. It’s ash, I do have a guy that can come mill it. But as payment he wants 70 percent of the lumber. I do business with him a lot but he would sell the slabs for 300-400 each. I’d love to keep all the lumber so I can make matching furniture for the house. I’m a small engine mechanic and work on chainsaws daily, and can also sharpen chains correctly. However I can’t afford a 50in chainsaw. I am able to weld and rig up stuff if needed. And have access to some 20in-22in chainsaws. But I’d like to get the slabs as flat as I can. Do you guys have any ideas? Or would you just give up 70 percent of the lumber? Here’s some pics, it’s ash.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks like some nice 'Green ash'. Call Woodmizer, they often have a list of sawyers that have portable mills (woodmizer of course) and do custom milling in your area. Craig's list also often has listings for such.

Around here, we have 9 portable mills in a 12 mile radius. Each charge their own way. Most have an hourly flat rate with a board foot rate for softwood and one for hardwood. And they all have a clause that any damages caused by hardware or other defer to the payee.

Good luck...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 13, 2018)

Most sawSaw M listings on Craigslist will be found under the Materials section when you look.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2018)

I chainsaw mill and if the customer helps with moving the wood and logs I split the wood 50 50. Works for me, it's still free wood, just my labor.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 13, 2018)

I had some logs milled and it was a 50/50 split. Think you could find a better deal, or at least have a reference point to negotiate a better arrangement. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## bugeater281 (Nov 13, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> I had some logs milled and it was a 50/50 split. Think you could find a better deal, or at least have a reference point to negotiate a better arrangement. Chuck


I thought the price was a bit steep, I found some guys that charge hourly. How many hours do you think it would take for a 8-9ft log 32-46 in diameter. I was thinking 3 hours. My concern is if the guy can even get the log on his mill, it’s a heavy log. He has a woodmizer lt70.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 13, 2018)

If there is not steel in log it will not take very long to cut. Ans if he has lt70 he also knows how to deal with big logs.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## bugeater281 (Nov 19, 2018)

Started doing some of the little logs myself. I can see why people enjoy milling, you never know what it’s going to look like on the inside. Pretty happy with the wood so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2018)

Just remember what I always preach, wood is everywhere and it's free if you know where to look. That stuff looks nice and will make some fine projects.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bugeater281 (Nov 19, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Just remember what I always preach, wood is everywhere and it's free if you know where to look. That stuff looks nice and will make some fine projects.


It’s the neighbors that make me cautious to get too much. They complained about this pile when it was there less than a week. I want to see if I can get one more load of some walnut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm guessing there's no laws about you processing wood on your own property? People cant always have it there way, there has to be some consideration and understanding at times. As long as you work it and clean it up.


----------



## bugeater281 (Nov 19, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm guessing there's no laws about you processing wood on your own property? People cant always have it there way, there has to be some consideration and understanding at times. As long as you work it and clean it up.



There are no rules regarding making firewood, I was told that if I had large logs it could become a home mantainense issue. They asked why I don’t just do it in My backyard. Told them I have a corner lot. So I technically don’t have a backyard. It took a week but it now looks like this. Now if only that catalpa would get cut done .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2018)

Ask em if they would like to help so it would speed things along, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 19, 2018)

Maybe tell them you’re going to build a camper with the wood? Just kidding. Good neibor relationships are important in my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2018)

Christmas is coming....throw some lights on em...


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 20, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Christmas is coming....throw some lights on em...



Blue tarp, and duct tape, put a big silver bow on top.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 20, 2018)

There is a reason I live 18 miles out in the country! Neighbors and neighborhood committees that think they can tell me what I can have, in my yard, are NOT happening!! EVER!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2018)

Like a home owners association...no thanks.


----------



## bugeater281 (Nov 20, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> There is a reason I live 18 miles out in the country! Neighbors and neighborhood committees that think they can tell me what I can have, in my yard, are NOT happening!! EVER!!!


I’m in Nebraska, all the land 18 miles out is farm Land and more expensive than land in town! Hell there a river here locally I can’t fish because people own the land under the river! And the neighbor who complained has a garage bigger than my whole house. What he got to complain about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2018)

bugeater281 said:


> a river here locally I can’t fish because people own the land under the river



You could fish it if the water that flows into his property was from coming from public land first. That would be the technicality that would get his goat. LOL
I was in that same situation once and the owner was a real dbag... He owns the land, not the water. neener neener....I won.
Just stay off his property and let your line drift down stream into that area....


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 20, 2018)

We don't seem to be able to get some stuff right..but this we did :)

There's always some large landowner challenging it, and usually loose.

The State of Florida, in its sovereign capacity, holds title to the beds of navigable waters, including the shore and the space between high and low water marks, in trust for the people of the state who have rights of navigation, commerce, fishing, boating and other public uses.

Regressing...that's a nice load of wood.

A steep price I thought as well from the Sawyer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 20, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Christmas is coming....throw some lights on em...



I agree, Yule Log....or logs in this case...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 20, 2018)

bugeater281 said:


> I’m in Nebraska, all the land 18 miles out is farm Land and more expensive than land in town! Hell there a river here locally I can’t fish because people own the land under the river! And the neighbor who complained has a garage bigger than my whole house. What he got to complain about.



Look up the public trust doctorine... this has always been a big fight here in Michigan and I used to be highly involved in it but it sure is messy...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 20, 2018)

We have a few problems with people that own the land under the water and the water over it as it flows over. It is called a Kings Grant. We deal with public trust doctrine and Kings Grants. It is a mess. Here, if someone claims they have a Kings Grant, THEY must provide the documentation proving it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 20, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> We have a few problems with people that own the land under the water and the water over it as it flows over. It is called a Kings Grant. We deal with public trust doctrine and Kings Grants. It is a mess. Here, if someone claims they have a Kings Grant, THEY must provide the documentation proving it.



Nav vs non nav always comes up here also when noone can prove either way but screams its nonnav. Only court can make that ruling and there isn't many streams here deemed nonnav. 

Since you're a CO u might like this... my favorite brook trout stream had some new landowners come in whom happened to be buddies with a local CO... he ran one my buddies outta there. I told him to go back, the guy had his friend there in no time for a show of force if you will. I drove out there hours later to get the same experience. I let them both yammer on with nonsense that I knew wasnt right for about ten minutes then asked them if they ever read SR19 wrote by Mr O'Neil (very high up biologist) and the CO immediately knew what I was talking about... it's a huge article about the river this creek flows into and it very clearly states this creek is navigable if it was ever to be deemed so (court of law again) due to floating log tests, meandering, and documented logging. The conversation ended very shortly after that with the co taking his buddy aside to basically tell them they were busted out...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 20, 2018)

Way to go! I hate to say it but there are some LEO's that try to do stuff for friends that isn't right. I have a guy that owns 5000 acres with a huge nav creek running through it. And I'm one of the few that are allowed on his farm. He would call and say there's someone floating and fishing down the creek. I would ask if they are on the bank or water. He would say water and I told him there's nothing I can do. He called several times and finally figured I would NOT do anything just because he knew me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 20, 2018)

You might also read up on Riparian Rights. Which likewise boil down to nav or non-nav to determine whether they actually own the land under the river. If it's navigable, it's very likely they don't.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bugeater281 (Nov 21, 2018)

The Missouri River is considered a navigation river, unfortunately the Missouri is channelized here and fishing isn’t to great. The current will drag a railroad tie downriver. We have the platte River, it’s non/nav and is alright for fishing. The elkhorn river here is full of large flat heads and blues, however there is only 2 public accesses and no boat ramps. You have to travel up the platte to get to the elkhorn legally unless you know someone with a boat ramp on it. And the platte is so shallow you need an airboat or a mud motor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

